# Tire Preasure Question



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello to all.

Just upgraded from 14 to 15inch tires and wheels. The new tires have a max tire preasure of 65 psi. Is this the preasure I should be using? It seem high to me. Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

henmunoz said:


> The new tires have a max tire preasure of 65 psi. Is this the preasure I should be using?


yes


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

In case nobody replies, the answer is "Yes."

Mike


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Yes, but -

But check the wheels to make sure they are ok for that pressure. They should be, but... verify.

Sluggo


----------

